# A request?



## astrangeone (May 31, 2010)

So, I'm in a swap for some video game related goodies!  I will make a video game stamp - but the Halo 3 logo is - boring and redone to death.

Anyone have a line drawing of Master Chief?

I prefer a style/look like this:  (a bust of Master Chief?)


----------



## Danny600kill (May 31, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler











Don't know if it will help but I found these


----------



## astrangeone (May 31, 2010)

Thanks!  Oh my god.  I think that's amazing.  Apparently, my google fu sucks!


----------

